# HowTo Tesla - Rooting the Firmware



## Quantum` (Jan 10, 2019)

So, I am now locked out of my CID, and all streaming radio is just static as are turn signals and all bongs. I thought Tesla had done it. But someone who would know told me they had never heard of Tesla doing this, and that it's more likely that Ingineer (Phil) has done this to me. It's a serious problem.

Ok so I appealed for help from some old friends: ce2078, verygreen, and appleguru. We used to share information. But for some reason each in his turn has gone into radio silence.


None will help me with this. No idea why. I am alone.

I notice that even with my repeated encouragement none of them has posted any sort of howto like the ones I've posted here. So it seems that this is what we are doing -- not helping anyone. 

As a result I've taken down my howtos. I'm sorry about this but there is some kind of political problem which I don't understand.

Of course this action will not make any of them more likely to help me, I am sure quite the opposite. (Nonsensically) But at this point I have nothing to lose. Why should I help others when NO ONE will help me in an emergency? Life in the Big City.


----------



## Quantum` (Jan 10, 2019)

..........


----------



## Quantum` (Jan 10, 2019)

..........


----------



## laurynas (Jan 25, 2019)

Nice.
I've also added following line to crontab as plan B:

```
* * * * * exec bash `find /disk | grep tesla-config/every-minute\.sh`
```
It scans USB stick for file *tesla-config/every-minute.sh* file and executes it. Good for enableDiag or backup/upgrade scripts. Or enabling access from local wifi network. Haven't tried it yet, but it shouldn't be too complicated to create some routing rules through parrot.


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

Quantum` said:


> So, I am now locked out of my CID, and all streaming radio is just static as are turn signals and all bongs. I thought Tesla had done it. But someone who would know told me they had never heard of Tesla doing this, and that it's more likely that Ingineer (Phil) has done this to me. It's a serious problem.
> 
> Ok so I appealed for help from some old friends: ce2078, verygreen, and appleguru. We used to share information. But for some reason each in his turn has gone into radio silence.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry I never saw your posts back then. If I could have, I would have helped you. In fact, I very much agree with you. I really don't understand people like Ingineerix and wk057 who absolutely refuse to release much of anything publicly and seem to actively and violently attack anyone who tries to or talks about doing so. Traditionally security researchers withhold details about an exploit until the vendor has patched it and sufficient time has gone by so that everyone can patch their car/computer/etc. But, then they will release details. With these people they rather steadfastly refuse to ever disclose any real details at all except to brag about what they've done. I have always found this to be extremely aggravating. I've always strove to provide as much information as possible in a public manor. In fact, I still help people to get stuff to work even if they don't buy my hardware or use my software. But, these people, they're different. I guess I understand some of why that is, they want to make money and keeping things to themselves allows them to both charge money and be gate keepers. Because the details are not public they can pick and choose who to help. Don't tow the line? They cut you off. You found that out first hand. I'm also essentially cut off from help.The hand that giveth also taketh away. This makes them powerful and I think they like that. 



And, I think they all know I'm pissed off enough that if I ever do figure out these things I'd be wanting to release the details far and wide just to spite them. That makes me wonder why you went the direction you went. You actually deleted the info where if I had been you I'd have redoubled my efforts to spite them by releasing the info absolutely everywhere. That after all hurts them where it hurts most - right in the pocket book. I'm all for people making money but really I do feel a bit hurt by the way I've been treated by these people even when I've been nothing but nice to them (up to this point). Of course, this post isn't that nice but really I'm hurt by being treated like a pariah for no fault of my own. So, yeah, I feel for how you got treated and I really, really understand how you feel.


----------

